

Modular Dependency Management in jQuery - davearel

What do you think about Modular Dependency Management &#x2F; AMD in jQuery?<p>There&#x27;s a discussion around the logistics of the actual implementation and architecture: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;davearel&#x2F;9254418
Migrated to: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;tbranyen&#x2F;9255362<p>This conversation spawned from this blog post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tech.bellycard.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;the-future-of-jquery&#x2F;<p>The more we talk about this, discuss the implementation, and rally support, the faster we&#x27;ll see this in fruition.
======
davearel
Links:
[https://gist.github.com/davearel/9254418](https://gist.github.com/davearel/9254418)
[https://gist.github.com/tbranyen/9255362](https://gist.github.com/tbranyen/9255362)
[https://tech.bellycard.com/blog/the-future-of-
jquery/](https://tech.bellycard.com/blog/the-future-of-jquery/)

